
GrafX2 – The ultimate 256-color painting program for Pixel Art - app4soft
https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2
======
app4soft
_GrafX2 v2.5_ finally released! -
[http://i.imgur.com/VSMSsjy.png](http://i.imgur.com/VSMSsjy.png)

    
    
         G R A F X  2
      "Pixels not Dead!"
    

Release was firstly announced throw IRC on #grafx2 channel on Freenode[0] on
May 5, 2018. (little less than 6 years since v2.4, and more than 22 years
since v.1.0)

Adrien Destugues (aka 'PulkoMandy')[1], one of GrafX2's developers since 2007,
told that v2.5 released[2] few hours ago, but he found one issue with "make
install" script and fixed it on next commit[3]. So, all just now ready for
package maintainers ;-)

On May 6, release was announced on GrafX2's thread on Pouet.net BBS.[4]

Version history[5] finally updated on May 7, 2018.

Packaging status on Repology[6] show current state of "grafx2" package in
repositories of different OS (Linux-based, BSD-based, etc.).

Soon links to all known binary builds will be collected on official site on
"Downloads"[7] page ;-)

There are many features for customizing[8]: keyboard shortcuts, skins, fonts,
bookmarking folders, etc.

But AMAZING feature of GrafX2 is Lua-scripting and possibility to create
addons![9]

One of most known free addons package is "DB's TOOLBOX"[10] produced by
Richard Fhager (aka 'DawnBringer') - collection of many AWESOME Lua-scripts
for different tasks. Latest version of package is "DB's TOOLBOX v1.4"[11] and
was released on December of 2017!

NOTE! Web-site now migrated to
[http://grafx2.chez.com](http://grafx2.chez.com) (if you will try visit
[http://grafx2.tk](http://grafx2.tk) it will automatically redirect you to
current web-site).

Old wiki[12] still hosted on PulkoMandy's web-site.

    
    
      REFERENCES:
    

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/NHZC9Ge.png](http://i.imgur.com/NHZC9Ge.png)

[1]
[http://www.pouet.net/user.php?who=20122](http://www.pouet.net/user.php?who=20122)

[2]
[https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/tags/v2.5](https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/tags/v2.5)

[3]
[https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/commit/8e94f338dff72024ec4e...](https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/commit/8e94f338dff72024ec4e1e1ecd15aa8271ff8317)

[4]
[http://www.pouet.net/topic.php?post=542050](http://www.pouet.net/topic.php?post=542050)

[5] [http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article4/version-
history](http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article4/version-history)

[6]
[https://repology.org/metapackage/grafx2/versions](https://repology.org/metapackage/grafx2/versions)

[7]
[http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?static3/downloads](http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?static3/downloads)

[8]
[http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article12/customization](http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article12/customization)

[9]
[http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide/Lua](http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide/Lua)

[10]
[http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=12854](http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=12854)

[11]
[http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=26080](http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=26080)

[12]
[http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide](http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide)

